# Sweet gum?



## domn8_ion (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey everyone. I read the sticky and saw that you can use gum trees for smoking. My question is does that include sweet gum. You know, the ones with the irritating spiney balls that hurt everyone's feet.


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 24, 2007)

Dom -

Still trying to find info on Sweet gum for you. Your not being ignored!


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't think anyone is ignoring me. I understand not everyone knows everything. Thats why I asked. I figure someone might know the answer but hasn't read the thread yet. Someone will tell me sometime.


----------



## smoke-o-matic (Feb 15, 2013)

been using sweet gum for years It Is
 a very hard smoke


----------



## linguica (Feb 15, 2013)

This page has been posted here before. Towards the bottom of the page is a warning against using sweet gum for smoking.

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downloads_files/SmokingFlavorChart.pdf


----------



## smoke-o-matic (Feb 16, 2013)

Have Been Using Sweet Gum For Over 35+ Years...No One That I Know Has Gotten Ill From Smoking With It.
It Being Such A Strong Smoke Wood We Mix It With Oak....


----------



## smoke-o-matic (Feb 16, 2013)

I smoke my meats and smokehouse that is over 60 years old everytime that smokehouse was smoking there was sweet gum smoking the meatwhatever kind of meat it was I just don't understand why they say it's not good for you or it will make you sick


----------



## smoke-o-matic (Feb 16, 2013)

k


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 16, 2013)

Give me a few minutes.  I think I can track down some information for you but it could take a while.

Bill


----------



## tehrob (Feb 20, 2013)

Found some info as to "why not"

"I am a furniture maker by profession, and I must tell you to stop using the red gum. It's scientific name is Liquidambar styraciflua, and is also called sweet gum. It is a member of the witch hazel family and should have the astringency and bitterness of "witch hazel" lotion. It is frequently used for furniture when people can get it. The redgum is the heartwood of the tree and thus has the MOST of the extractives and bad stuff (to eat) in it. So stop using it and try something else; you might even be poisoning yourself.
Ray "

http://forums.egullet.org/topic/81964-smoking-meat/

Hope it is accurate and helps!


----------

